# 

## konrad_5

Witam. Czy drabiny HIGHER są warte uwagi?

----------


## lenone

Zakupiłem bo tania, 3x9. Wytrzymuje mój ciężar (100 kg) bez problemu. Teraz mam super dostęp do dachu, opryskałem na niej całą więźbę. To jeden z moich najlepszych zakupów. Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej, użytkuje intensywnie miesiąc.

----------


## Kaizen

A o ile tańsza od klasycznej Krause Corda co kosztuje aktualnie w Makro 330,87 zł brutto za 3x9 i wytrzymuje 150kg?

----------


## Wojsław

Chcę zwrócić jeszcze "uwagę" na firmę HOHER ... ewidentnie niemiecko brzmiącą, sprzedają jednak tylko na allegro, gdzie mają prawie 100% pozytywów ale jak się przyjrzałem co chwilę pojawiają się te same wpisy z tymi samymi numerami "transakcji" więc wiadomo już skąd te 99.9 . a także olx gdzie nie można napisać opinii ... na znanym portalu opinieo.pl nie można zamieścić informacji, bo firma nie widnieje, a dodając ją pokazuje, że widnieje .... gdyż udało mi się znaleźć stronę internetową, która jest warunkiem do zamieszczenia tam opini ....więc za wiele ściem, żeby się skusić na niską cenę

----------


## blist-z-highera

Nie wiem jak z drabinami bo chciałem u nich kupić piecyk typu koza a kupiłem kozę z papierowej blachy, do której dostałem rury dymowe z takiej samej blachy ale za to trzy razy droższe od normalnych ogólnie dostępnych w sklepach metalowych na terenie całego kraju. 
Za rury kosztujące normalnie 10-12 zł policzyli mi z rzekomym rabatem  30-40% po ok 30 zł. Takie coś jest możliwe tylko wysyłkowo. 
Więc skoro tak sprzedają rury dymowe i piecyki to pewnie nie mają żadnych skrupułów żeby takie same wałki robić z drabinami
Założyłem mojemu piecykowi bloga na którym postaram się dawać znać jak sobie radzi z normalna eksploatacją. Zapraszam więc na mój blog "Koza z Higher'a szuka frajera - czyli pamiętniczek piecyka z blachy grubości kartki papieru"  https://blist-z-highera.blogspot.com/

----------


## edde

ale jak zobaczyłeś papier zamiast blachy to nie mogłeś zwrócić w ciągu 14 dni? czy specjalnie polujesz na takie "rodzynki" żeby pożywić czymś bloga?

----------


## blist-z-highera

Mogłem Ale nie chce mi się pakować i odsyłać towaru na własny koszt a potem nie mając ani towaru ani pieniędzy liczyć na uczciwość i dobre serce oszusta. Ważniejsze żeby ostrzec innych przed wpadnięciem w taką pułapkę.

----------

